# My Dog



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, just got inside, beautiful day, and i have to brag a little because i am so happy. I went out today to hunt some rabbits, and of course my dog Max had to come with me. Max is about a year and a half old, just a farm dog though. I tried training him as a pheasant dog way to late in his life, so he's just a farm dog. We got him for free from a guy who had two purebred labs, one black and one yellow. Both aren't registered though, says you gotta pay for someone to tell you something you already know. Anyways, took him hunting today and wow, what a good job. All of a sudden his nose goes to the ground, and boom, there's a rabbit. I didn't even have to shoot today, the rabbits got about 50 yards at the most and he has them in his mouth, then right to my hands, and i break their neck. When we finished we had 5 rabbits, i only got off one shot and got one rabbit with it, the rest were caught by Max. This is lots of fun!


----------



## roscohunter (Apr 17, 2006)

that is better than anything my dog has ever done


----------

